# Jake



## severnmiles (20 August 2007)

Stolen from the Llandysul area between 9pm on 19th August 2007 and 8.30am 20th August 2007.

Appaloosa 15.2hh 3y.o gelding, very friendly.  Wearing blue headcollar.


----------



## Law (20 August 2007)

I am horrified to hear this.  I was only thinking yesterday how safe an area we are in 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I will keep all ears to the ground and spread the word up this area for you  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Huge hugs SM ((hugs)) x


----------



## severnmiles (20 August 2007)

I know!  I've only known of 2 horses get stolen in our area in 3years which isn't bad going.  

I don't think I've quite realised I might not see him again  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 though I'm really really thankful it wasn't Ernie or Rhi as those two are my favs! 

I'm just trying to be a bit hopeful and pray he doesn't end up going for meat  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Hope you're ok!


----------



## Law (20 August 2007)

Is Llanybydder this Thursday?  I can't imagine he'd end up there but it is worth letting them know. I know someone who works there and could ring her for you if you like.  She is in the auction office taking money and writing receipts on the day. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





If you want to email me some details I can out them round the yards up here etc, tack shops and farmer's coop.


----------



## severnmiles (20 August 2007)

Well they'd have missed entry to this months I'm sure, will definitely go just incase.  Thanks for offering!  I'll be making the trip every month.  My sister is going to keep an eye out at Leominster too. 

A neighbour said she'd read in Your Horse about lots of horses that have just been dumped once stolen...hope he's ok


----------



## seabiscuit (20 August 2007)

The Gypsies are obsessed with stealing coloured horses from the fields. Def check out any local gypsie camps. In fact anyone who has gypsies nearby should check them out...


----------



## KatB (20 August 2007)

OMG!! Just seen this hon, fingers crossed he is found safe and sound.


----------



## Law (20 August 2007)

They'd possibly still get a late entry in though.  I bought mine there as a late entry and he wasn't in the catalogue


----------



## Irishcobs (20 August 2007)

Oh no how awful. I'll keep a look out down here, just in case he come this way. He is distinctive so hopefully someone will spot him. 
I really hope he is found soon.


----------



## spaniel (20 August 2007)

They dont need to be late entries.  They just stay on the back of the lorry and never see the sale ring....people do still deal outside the ring so it would certainly be worth going but be careful if you are mooching about peering into the backs of lorries.  You may get lucky.


----------



## Puppy (20 August 2007)

SM, I still can't quite believe this has happened, I've been thinking of you and he all day. I shall keep my fingers crossed for you guys until you are re-united. H. xxx


----------



## severnmiles (20 August 2007)

Me neither, I don't think its quite sunk in.

Thanks though Puppy x


----------



## severnmiles (20 August 2007)

Thanks Spaniel, didn't think of that!


----------



## Allykat (20 August 2007)

Oh No. I'll keep everything crossed until you find him. So sad


----------



## flohelf (21 August 2007)

Obviously can't do much to help from where I am 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but keeping fingers crossed and sending good vibes for you and Jake to be reunited very soon(((((( 
	
	
		
		
	


	












)))))


----------



## zigzag (21 August 2007)

So sorry, will keep an eye out for him round this area


----------



## harrihjc (21 August 2007)

oh how awful! He's very distinctive, I'll keep an eye out. I hope you find him safe and well xx


----------



## reynold (21 August 2007)

have the police checked if there were any horses transported on the ferries to ireland that night or early the following day - he could be in eire ready to be broken and sold back to the UK ?


----------



## severnmiles (21 August 2007)

Just been told there are some Irish gypsies over for some circus thing...

The police didn't even come out...why do we pay taxes?  
	
	
		
		
	


	









A friend has told me to notify Cavan as there is a sale, lots of horses just get sold off of the backs of lorries apparently.


----------



## reynold (21 August 2007)

from where you are I'd definitely look in ireland

really good luck and hope you find him


----------



## MillbrookSong (21 August 2007)

ah sarah how awful hope he comes back safe and sound!!


----------



## Llwyncwn (23 August 2007)

Oh good Lord, have only just read this, how awful.  I didnt realise you were that close to me hun.  Definitely check the back of the lorries at Llanybydder as the Irish boys deal with each other that way and some horses never see the sale ring.  Make sure you watch Tuckers lorry too, they take 3 out of 4 every month.

I will put the word out down this end too.  So sorry hun, fingers crossed you get the little man home soon xxx


----------



## pixiebee (26 August 2007)

I dont know if its near me or not-im based in bridgend-if i can be of any help in any way?


----------



## Twinkletoes (5 September 2007)

Is there any update on this boy? x


----------



## severnmiles (5 September 2007)

Nothing, the police FINALLY came out yesterday - can you believe it?  They said there is very little chance of ever finding him


----------



## carthorse (5 September 2007)

That is so sad, I just can't imagine how empty you must feel


----------



## Puppy (5 September 2007)

SM, my heart goes out to you.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I just can't imagine much worse than losing one of mine this way. I really feel for you. (((Massive hug))) and I shall keep hoping for you both. H. xxx


----------



## Twinkletoes (6 September 2007)

OMG - that is awful. Is there any way you can offer a cash reward and contact lots of radio stations / Saddlers across well, everywhere. This is really upsetting, esp as time goes by, but will keep everything crossed. I'm so sorry.


----------



## isabella (21 September 2007)

i am shocked to hear this and hand on my heart i really hope that you find him!!! i cant imagin how you are feeling xxx


----------



## Weezy (22 September 2007)

SM I totally missed this 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Hope you eventually get him back x


----------



## Skhosu (22 September 2007)

That's awful. I was at the cavan sales just after this and didn't see any appaloosas there, so don't think he was there.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## madhector (22 September 2007)

OMG Ive only just seen this, Im so sorry hun


----------



## louisegt (2 December 2007)

Hi so sorry to hear Jake is missing - do you have any pictures of him without a rug on?

We went to look at some horses in Lincs this morning and suspect that they are Gypsies. 

When we arrived the horse I had gone to see was still in the field eating his hay - there were no stables and there was no menage to try him out and yet they are meant to be dealers - we suspect some of the horses there could be stolen?

I wouldn't want to name names but could give you their website to see if you recognise him - planning on making more enquiries.

Can't help but be suspicious - if you want to know who I am talking about please e-mail me on louise@peoplepointrecruitment.co.uk

Hope you find him even if I am wrong?

Louise xxx


----------

